# smbfs mounted files permissions problem or possible bug



## supportsobaka (May 9, 2018)

192.168.1.101 - Windows box
My box is FreeBSD 11.1 (host)

```
mkdir /win
chown frontend:nginx /win
chmod 750 /win

[root@host ~]# mount_smbfs  -I 192.168.1.101 -u frontend -g nginx //bsdaccessuser@BQ/bsd /win

[root@host ~]# ls -l /|grep win
drwxr-x---  1 frontend nginx 16384 Jan  1  1970 win/
```
Everything is mounted correctly, files withing win folder have correct permissions  frontend:nginx and accessable by root.

Access by user frontend:

```
[frontend@host ~]$ ls -l /win
total 0
ls: /win/: Permission denied
```
If I connect with `-u frontend -g frontend` then I do have access by user frontend.
If I set 755 to /win, I have access as well.

What did I miss or is there a bug in smb?


----------

